# RESCUED---N.C. Golden Ret. to be gassed tomorrow at 8:00 am. AT Gaston!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*N.C. Golden Ret. to be gassed tomorrow at Gaston!!* 
*I emld. the four Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C.*
*There isn't much time if they are gassing him at 8;00 A.M. Tomorrow!!*IF YOU ARE A RESCUE THAT CAN HELP SAVE LIVES FROM THIS FACILITY, OR IF YOU CAN HELP TEMPORARILY FOSTER OR HELP TRANSPORT PETS FROM THE SHELTER, PLEASE EMAIL LISA BENTON AT GASTON COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL AT: [email protected] (at gcps.org), AND: [email protected] (at aol.com).



I thought you might know someone who could help this poor golden in Gaston, NC scheduled to be gassed on Monday (tomorrow)! *They have a note on him as being aggressive but they themselves say that is often stated when they are just plain scared. He just looks so sad... and he is only available to rescues...* 

Gaston County Animal Control
*Year *
*2010*
*Tag#*
*7271*
*Type *
*DOG*
*Sex *
*MALE*

*Breed *
*GOLDER RETRIEVER X*
*Color*
*BROWN/WHITE*

*Cage #*
*F11*
*Age *
*6-8 yrs*
*Release Date*
*11/30/2010*

*AVAILABLE TO RESCUE/HUMANE GROUPS* Admitted Date
11/22/2010

Area Pickup:

PINE VALLEY DR, STANLEY

Remarks:

Aggressive



***URGENT NOTICE: THE PETS PICTURED BELOW ARE AT GASTON COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL, WHICH IS LOCATED IN DALLAS, NORTH CAROLINA (ABOUT 25 MILES SW OF CHARLOTTE, NC.) 




*HERE IS A SMALL PICTURE OF THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER.* 





THIS FACILITY TAKES IN APPROXIMATELY 600-800 PETS EVERY MONTH...approximately 40-50 pets are abandoned/surrendered at this shelter every day.. the majority of which are euthanized (THIS IS A GASSING SHELTER)



IF YOU ARE A RESCUE THAT CAN HELP SAVE LIVES FROM THIS FACILITY, OR IF YOU CAN HELP TEMPORARILY FOSTER OR HELP TRANSPORT PETS FROM THE SHELTER, PLEASE EMAIL LISA BENTON AT GASTON COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL AT: [email protected] AND [email protected]]



RESCUE GROUPS can pay to have pets vaccinated by Gaston County Animal Control. Dogs & puppies (old enough for vaccinations) can receive a Rabies, DHPP and bordetello vaccination for $6.00 (TOTAL COST FOR ALL VACCINATIONS PER PET). Cats & kittens (old enough for vaccinations) can receive a Rabies and DHHP vaccination for $4.00 (TOTAL COST FOR ALL VACCINATIONS PER PET). If you need additional information about this policy or wish to make arrangements in for vaccinations in advance of arriving to pick up pets please email Lisa at the shelter @ [email protected]. Also, beginning immediately, Pets in adoptions can now be pulled by RESCUE GROUPS 48 hours from their "Release Date" (versus the old policy of waiting 10 days from their admitted date). 



Rescues can also choose to "adopt" pets labeled "Available To Rescue/Humane Groups", if desired, and have them sent to one of several participating vets offices to be fully vetted before picking up. The cost to adopt a dog/puppy is $90.00 and $75.00 for cats/kittens. Rescue groups still have the option to pull these pets for no fee.



If you cannot view the pets pictures below,click on: Pet Adoption Program to view the Gaston County Animal Control website. (If you are experiencing problems seeing the pictures below or viewing pictures on the Gaston County Animal Control website, you may have a spyware plug-in installed in your browser called FunWebProducts. The Gaston County website actively blocks anyone who has this plug-in and you will need to remove it to access the site and view the pictures copIED


*CRITICAL INFO: PETS LABELED "AVAILABLE TO RESCUE/HUMANE GROUPS" (in pink) BELOW are set to be euthanized at 8:00 am on their respective "Release Dates" referenced below. Pets labeled "Available to Rescue/Humane Groups" whose "Release Dates" have already passed should be considered LAST CHANCE AT 8:00 AM THE FOLLOWING BUSINESS YOU RECEIVE THIS EMAIL!* 



If the last PET pictured isn't tag #2010-7252, the pictures have been "CLIPPED"...so please click on "view entire message" at bottom of screen or go to the Gaston AC website listed above to view ALL the PETS at the shelter.



***The "Remarks" section gives information on the pets taken by kennel staff in the initial few moments they are brought into the shelter... at a time when pets are scared and under tremendous stress. Most of the pets below are labeled "Unadoptable" for being "shy", having skin allergies/ticks/fleas or having poor body scores (meaning thin or overweight). Some are labeled unadoptable for being older pets, some are nursing mothers who are thin with their puppies who are unweaned. The pets are typically not re-evaluated by kennel staff after arriving at AC unless requested to do so by someone, so please take into consideration the "Remarks Info" could be subject to change...and that "skin conditions/mange" can be anything from matted fur to flea allergies to poor diet to a more serious skin disease; "bite quarantine" can mean a pet only scratched someone, or could have nipped/bit. "Poor Body Score" can mean pets are considered thin, overweight or (possibly) seniors. "Aggressive" could be just be a very scared pet who growled when being dumped or brought into Animal Control, or scared in a shelter environment! Rescues can ask about fostering pets in advance of their "Release Date"!!



LAST CHANCE MONDAY, NOVEMBER 29 AT 8:00 AM: (click on pictures of pets for larger view of pet) Per the "REMARKS" Section, THE MAJORITY of the pets below were considered unadoptable for either being "shy", having "poor body score" meaning they were thin, overweight, or a pet over 5 years of age, or "skin allergies". Some of the pets labeled "aggressive" may only have been scared when brought into the shelter/in shelter environment!



=


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a larger photo of the poor guy. He looks so sad.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He does look like he is a purebred, but the email you sent to me said that he was labeled as aggressive. As bad as Gaston is, I haven't seen them label a shy or fearful dog as aggressive. That may not bode well on his being rescued, but hopefully one of the rescues you sent this to will be able to contact the volunteers there to find out what the issue might be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Another person said they he is PROBABLY just SCARED.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom
> 
> Another person said they he is PROBABLY just SCARED.


I understand that, but they are just guessing. Hopefully the rescues will be able to get better information. I know you have emailed one of the volunteers, please let me know what they say, because that can really be helpful in asking the rescue to take him in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I sent all of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues his picture last night. Praying that he is just scared and that one of the rescues can save him.
Just got the email late yesterday that they gas at 8:00 AM today-not much time at all. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

FOSTERMOM

I haven't heard anything back from any of the NC rescues I emld.
I emld. Lisa Benton to ask if he was aggressive-haven't heard back from her either.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe that he will be gassed tomorrow at 8 AM. That is his "release" date, which is the gas date. Hopefully you will hear from someone today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

HEATHER

Thanks!

I thought the email said he will be gassed today.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The email did, but the actual information from the Gaston site said tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Is there any way to find out if Neuse will take this boy.
So many on Facebook are worried.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom
> 
> Is there any way to find out if Neuse will take this boy.
> So many on Facebook are worried.


No, if they will take him, I am positive they will need to find out what "aggressive" means before they would commit to anything.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Poor Baby! My Tucker came out of Gaston, A good hearted woman pulled him and took him to Charlotte Humane Society where I adopted my heart of Gold.... I love him so so much. I love the lady that rescued him too.... xxxoo


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, our group can take him, but the shelter isn't willing to hold him an extra day. The intake person has been working all day on trying to get him out. Anyone nearby that could possibly pull him until we can set up transport for tomorrow?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Charlotte is pulling him and he is supposed to go to a rescue in Atlanta. We will take him if the Atlanta rescue can't for any reason.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:crossfingI just got off the phone with Wylyn from the GRRCC group. She has been assured that this pup will NOT be put down today, he has one more day. She is going tomorrow to get him, if he is not people aggressive. He IS dog aggressive, which severely limits where he can be placed. If he is people friendly, he will go to AGA tomorrow......I'll update tomorrow when I know more....:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry Fostermom, we posted at the same time...if he ends up coming to you...I can help get him there if needed....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update GoldenMum. I had just gotten the same information from our intake person. I appreciate your following up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom and GoldenMum*

Fostermom and GoldenMum

You are BOTH AMAZING!!!

Let me get this straight.
Gaston knows that Wylan from Golde. Ret. FRescue of Charlotte is pulling him tomorrow, if he is not people aggressive and then he is going to Adopt A Golden Atlanta? 
Will they hold him until Wylan gets there tomorrow?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, she is from the Charlotte Golden rescue, they are very familiar with her group. I will check in with her tomorrow and see how it went, unless fostermom knows something first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom and GoldenMum*

Fostermom and GoldenMum

You both are angels!!
So this is for sure and I can tell the people on Facebook, so everyone stops trying to find him rescue?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, if the Atlanta rescue doesn't take him, our group will. Wylyn from the Charlotte rescue is pulling him either way tomorrow as long as he isn't people aggressive.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully he is just dog aggressive. Both of my shelter rescues were male dog aggressive initially.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hurray!!! You folks rock!

We needed to win this one.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

That is so wonderful he is being pulled today.
Will you let us know when you hear that he is out of the shelter!!
Bless alll that worked so very hard to save this boy!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree. That poor guy is so darned lucky that people love him without even knowing him. Frazier ( my Senior Golden) came from the GRRCC. although it was years ago with completely different folks running it, They are an amazing group of people and they have helped place so many beautiful goldens. They gave me the best friend I ever had in my Boy Frazier, and I hope to have that same kind of loving bond with my new little terror.... lol. Do keep us posted on how this plays out. That Dog is so scared and sad looking. I just can't believe that he would be a mean dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

I am so glad that you adopted Tucker!
GRRCC is a wonderful rescue-they save so many.

I will be checking here like everyone else to see when this sweet boy is out of the shelter!!

God Bless GRRCC and Adopt-A-Golden Atlanta, and Foster Mom and GoldensGirl and all who emld. for help!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

LOL Karen.... Yes, I am so glad I adopted Tucker too. I can't believe he had the same fate as this poor guy. Tucker had been owner surrender to GASTON! He unfortunately has had little leash training, but is housebroken, and thankfully heartworm negative when they got him out of Gaston over to Charlotte Humane Society. Other than having to deal with a very rambuntious little one year old bouncing off the walls, he is such a sweetheart of a dog, loves to snuggle, and kiss. I am sure once the puppy stage is over I am about to have the Dog of my dreams. If he loves me only half as much as Frazier does, It's a win.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Before Wylyn could get there this morning, A Great Dane rescue group pulled this poor old boy. So, thankfully, he is safe!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> Before Wylyn could get there this morning, A Great Dane rescue group pulled this poor old boy. So, thankfully, he is safe!


Wonderful news that he got out. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

GoldenMum & Fostermom

Thank you for the wonderful news-I am so glad he is out of there!!
Do you know what Great Dane Rescue Group?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum & Fostermom
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful news-I am so glad he is out of there!!
> Do you know what Great Dane Rescue Group?


*MAGDRL* maybe?????

I am surprised the shelter didn't tell them that a Golden Rescue was coming for him....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Me too, but I've heard that that shelter isn't very cooperative....so glad he's out!


----------

